# Tesla says "NO!" to commercial use of its power stations



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry Uber, Lyft and other Tesla Taxis services. You're no longer welcome. 








https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...axi-uber-drivers-not-to-use-its-superchargers

Professional drivers looking to buy a Tesla to shuttle paying customers around should consider this: After Friday, vehicles used for commercial purposes won't be allowed to use the company's Superchargers anymore, according to an updated policy.

The change in rules applies to vehicles being deployed as taxis -- including by drivers for Uber Technologies Inc. or Lyft Inc. -- as well as cars used for commercial deliveries or government purposes. The policy shift is intended to keep the high-speed battery chargers available for other customers without immediate access to home or workplace charging.

"Currently, in some areas, heavy Supercharger use by commercial customers such as taxis can occasionally impact availability for other drivers," Tesla Inc. said in an emailed statement, noting that the change will "encourage the fair use of Superchargers by as many customers as possible."

Tesla said in the online policy it could limit or block a vehicle's ability to use the stations if the drivers violate the new rule. The company said it also might exclude certain charging stations or occasional trips from the new policy.

"We encourage the use of Teslas for commercial purposes and we'll work proactively with these customers to find charging solutions that work best for them," the emailed statement said.

Superchargers are intended to provide fast charging along main highways during long-distance travel, though the network's been expanded to include city center locations as well. In Manhattan, where Tesla opened a new storefront Friday, there are two Supercharging stations, with an additional nine coming to the area soon.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This means that it's been a problem.

Tesla taxis?

That i doubt LOL

Tesla threw in "taxis" just so that it wouldn't be against uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This means that it's been a problem.


What fool would buy an $100,000 car to Uber in, though?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What fool would buy an $100,000 car to Uber in, though?


A heck of a lot more than would buy a $100,000 car to use as a taxi...

Buying it to do uber in.... i doubt that.

using their 100,000 car to uber with on the weekends?

I see that happening.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Seen a lot of bored folks use tesla s to uber in. And in the sf bay area, there are dozens of limo companies with a tcp that have teslas.

The most interesting part about that car is that u can literally be locked out of charging stations. Just like plugging in a usb, its more than just power transferred. Its data. 

I like putting fuel in my car and doing whatever the hello i please. All of this tech nanny crap is sickening.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

How the heck are they going to enforce this?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Remember free ATM's?

Gotta love how a company can restrict your ability to fuel your vehicle.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Yeah. Seen a lot of bored folks use tesla s to uber in. And in the sf bay area, there are dozens of limo companies with a tcp that have teslas.
> 
> *The most interesting part about that car is that u can literally be locked out of charging stations. Just like plugging in a usb, its more than just power transferred. Its data. *
> 
> I like putting fuel in my car and doing whatever the hello i please. All of this tech nanny crap is sickening.


Wow. I did not know this.  I hope this isn't true for the Nissan Leaf also.  I was just parked next to a Tesla at the Ohare airport rideshare staging lot today.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Your car can be locked out of a power station. Even if you plug it in because its 2 am and no one is there to stop you. Won't matter if the car is blacklisted in their network.

Of course, you need the high end cars with the high end battery to even use the super chargers. 85 i think. But the lesser 60 sedans and the economy 3's aren't even able to supercharge. At least not for free.

Not sure about non tesla electrics. That was in regard to a tesla on a tesla network charger.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Sorry Uber, Lyft and other Tesla Taxis services. You're no longer welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I love my Chevy bolt from maven. It comes with free charging at fast charging stations because they know the bolt for commercial use makes sense.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Its bs. But chevy may do the same. I think you leaf and bolt drivers are just lower profile cars. No limo cos doing that. Who knows. Just like fcc and net neutrality. Maybe nissan and chevy will pull that same fascist crap.

That same agreement youre adhering to is the agreement tesla purchasers made as well. And tesla has no problem flipping the script.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What fool would buy an $100,000 car to Uber in, though?


That guy...
His friends probably all drive $100K vehicles and gets oohs and ahhs and since he drives the prius of super cars, might as well get an ooh from an entitled Millenial that truly believes "tip is included."


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> How the heck are they going to enforce this?


If onStar can unlock your car remotely, or Sirius radio can turn on and off access to their service, or Alexa can listen to your conversation, so can Tesla. It's not so hard to figure out. Everyone thinks technology is so friggin great...but it's a total invasion of privacy. give me a pocket full of dimes and a pay phone any day.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> If onStar can unlock your car remotely, or Sirius radio can turn on and off access to their service, or Alexa can listen to your conversation, so can Tesla. It's not so hard to figure out. Everyone thinks technology is so friggin great...but it's a total invasion of privacy. give me a pocket full of dimes and a pay phone any day.


LOL yeah the FBI and the NSA would never have technology to tap your pay phone conversation and identify you by your voice.

Why am I going as high up as the NSA!?! Try your local county Sheriff and Department of Corrections center.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> How the heck are they going to enforce this?


not sure how, but i guess tesla employees would have to man the stations, just be on the look out for tnc emblems, but even then, still not sure to completely enforce it


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

john2g1 said:


> LOL yeah the FBI and the NSA would never have technology to tap your pay phone conversation and identify you by your voice.
> 
> Why am I going as high up as the NSA!?! Try your local county Sheriff and Department of Corrections center.


It's better than giving them 24/7 access to everything you do and say. Think about it.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This means that it's been a problem.
> 
> Tesla taxis?
> 
> ...


I know of several Models S's being used as taxi's and one Model X being used as an Ubermobile.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> If onStar can unlock your car remotely, or Sirius radio can turn on and off access to their service, or Alexa can listen to your conversation, so can Tesla. It's not so hard to figure out. Everyone thinks technology is so friggin great...but it's a total invasion of privacy. give me a pocket full of dimes and a pay phone any day.


Dimes?
Pay phone?
Dayam, yer old.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> A heck of a lot more than would buy a $100,000 car to use as a taxi...
> 
> Buying it to do uber in.... i doubt that.
> 
> ...


This change might be because Tesla is planning to open their own network in the future. Why should they help their competition?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> not sure how, but i guess tesla employees would have to man the stations, just be on the look out for tnc emblems, but even then, still not sure to completely enforce it


They just have to look at usage online in their system. If you are using a supercharger for a significant charge every day, they'll know. They sent threatening letters to people that used superchargers that may have been close to their work instead of charging at home, theyll definitely notice when you are putting a couple hundred miles on day in, day out.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They're installing 8 super chargers at the gas station all the fübr drivers go get gas and hang out in...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Wow. I did not know this.  I hope this isn't true for the Nissan Leaf also.  I was just parked next to a Tesla at the Ohare airport rideshare staging lot today.


Doubt it. Tesla doesn't want fübr to devalue their brand.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I had a lyft ride in a tesla.I looked and saw it had 75k on the odo. And thought he must have bought it used.Buy a 100k car and get free charges?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Or it could be that you put a lot of miles when you're " ridesharing"
But why by a new car to do this?Didn't you learn the lesson from X-change leasing?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Honestly. If i were tesla, And i really wanted to monitor rideshare usage. Its the hazards bro. Rideshare drivers use hazards more often than most. So id electronically ask the tesla cars about their hazard usage. Probably other ways too


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------

